# New Crucial M4 SSD 040H firmware released!



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2012)

*DOWNLOAD:*
http://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx

*Changelog:*
Release Date: 12/04/2012

- Improved robustness in the event of an unexpected power loss. Significantly reduces the incidence of long reboot times after an unexpected power loss.
- Corrected minor status reporting error during SMART Drive Self Test execution (does not affect SMART attribute data).
- Streamlined firmware update command for smoother operation in Windows 8.
- Improved wear leveling algorithms to improve data throughput when foreground wear leveling is required.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2012)

Works great though you have to use ISO image. Stupid Windows updater yet again doesn't detect my SSD...


----------



## dhdude (Dec 4, 2012)

I've yet to update the M4's firmware in two builds I've recently finished for family members, so I'll be sure to check this out!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 5, 2012)

Check the comments on the crucial forum to see if people are having issues before updating.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 9, 2012)

Updated today using the usb-iso method. Had to change the drive from marvell adapter to intel for the update to work. I was still using the 0009 before update 

The forums didn't seem to indicate any big problems with this one, except for the windows updater not working properly.


----------

